# Ribbon fish classic?



## Spinner (Aug 11, 2013)

Strange, Fishing this morning in biloxi casting topwater and gulps for red's spec's. all i got was 9 ribbonfish. Is that normal for oyster bar fishing?


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

This time of year they are pretty plentiful inshore. Next time you get them, save 'em! They are a great bait for big King Mackerel, Snapper, AJs, etc


----------



## Spinner (Aug 11, 2013)

I'm checking out of my hotel today and didn't bring ice...etc. If i had I would a Iced them and dropped them off with friends later. I just stepped out to the water for 45 min to give a break from packing out my life. This was a first for me and was pretty stoked. (not much fighters) but they look friggin cool.


----------



## TailRazor (Apr 25, 2011)

Heck yeah, awesome king bait...


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

Spinner said:


> I'm checking out of my hotel today and didn't bring ice...etc. If i had I would a Iced them and dropped them off with friends later. I just stepped out to the water for 45 min to give a break from packing out my life. This was a first for me and was pretty stoked. (not much fighters) but they look friggin cool.


When they get big, they are very good fighters and actually good to eat. :thumbsup:


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

*I have seen people purchase them frozen for $6 a piece, during King Tournements.*


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Bastards will bite you! I caught one in my castnet and dumped it on the deck. When I reached down to toss it over the side, it struck like a snake before I ever touched it. Nailed me between the thumb and forefinger - AND HELD ON!

While my buddy laughed his ass off, I threw it on the deck and stomped it down to the molecular level on the deck of his Pathfinder.


----------



## Nitzey (Oct 9, 2007)

Bodupp said:


> Bastards will bite you! I caught one in my castnet and dumped it on the deck. When I reached down to toss it over the side, it struck like a snake before I ever touched it. Nailed me between the thumb and forefinger - AND HELD ON!
> 
> While my buddy laughed his ass off, I threw it on the deck and stomped it down to the molecular level on the deck of his Pathfinder.


Well, the fish were biting!


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

excellent swordfish bait too.!!!:thumbup:


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

Cool. where were you fishing? Looks like from some sort of bridge.
I fish there a few times a year. My wife is from there. Sometimes, I sneak off and fish while she visits.

I'm always looking for a good place to fish from shore. I don't usually take the boat or kayaks on visits.


----------



## Spinner (Aug 11, 2013)

This is behind the Hard Rock Cafe. Since it's a deep channel some interesting fish show there sometimes. Unfortunately it's also a great place to catch millions of catfish.


----------

